# Trauma Kits/Jump Bags? For events.



## GoldcrossEMTbasic (Apr 10, 2014)

I was just hired as an EMT-B for conventions, concerts. The agency that hired me explained to me that I need to get my own jump bag trauma kit. However, they will let me write off expenses. Does anybody have any suggestions where I could find a nice quality one at at reasonable price? I have looked online, the cheapest I can get is 109.00 on ebay. But the kit has items that we no longer use out in the field. For example bite sticks for seizure patients and ammonia sticks for syncope patients. I just need a kit with the NPA/OPA and the instant ice packs. PO gluc. and your raytech bandages 4x4s and SAM splints. so forth. Your help would be appreciated.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 10, 2014)

Buy a backpack and some supplies from a vendor on amazon. Put the like items together in ziplock bags. Instant "jump bag".


----------



## GoldcrossEMTbasic (Apr 10, 2014)

Thank You Sir I did some checking on that and the soft goods and all ther other items, like the OPAs and NPAs are pretty cheap. If you buy separate you may pay a tad bit more. But I usually look for free shipping and the crazy thing is you pay more for shipping than what they are worth. Like a BVM you pay 12 dollars for the kit and then spend 7-8 dollars on shipping. :rofl:I do have good trauma shears from training and a Littmann Stethoscope and BP cuff as a well as a penlight with pupil gage. That all came in a kit with my textbook.  I am good to go with those and I do have EMT pants with reflective tape on glove pockets and a ANSI vest too. That will save me a few dollars there.


----------



## jzero652 (Apr 10, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/Rothco-EMT-Ba...8?ie=UTF8&qid=1397142847&sr=8-38&keywords=ems

http://www.amazon.com/Dixie-Ems-Dix...5?ie=UTF8&qid=1397142996&sr=8-45&keywords=ems


----------



## Tigger (Apr 10, 2014)

I have a soft side tackle box that I keep all my first aid/wound care and OTC medications in. Better organize than some house bags and cost 18 dollars at Walmart. Kinda looks like a jump bag if you squint too...


----------



## AusMedic1990 (Jul 7, 2014)

I do a few events we have up here such as rodeos and horse events as well as the boat races we have here once a year I just carry my oxygen and first aid kit from work as well as a backpack with gear in it for ALS and BLS


----------



## benasack2000 (Jul 26, 2014)

https://www.mooremedical.com/index....&PG=CTL&CS=HOM&FN=ProductDetail&PID=624&spx=1

A bit pricey but it get's the job done. You can just toss the ammonia inhalants, bite stick, and switch the latex gloves out for nitrile. You can add the NPAs from there.


----------



## Rick Tresnak (Aug 25, 2014)

GoldcrossEMTbasic said:


> I was just hired as an EMT-B for conventions, concerts. The agency that hired me explained to me that I need to get my own jump bag trauma kit. However, they will let me write off expenses. Does anybody have any suggestions where I could find a nice quality one at at reasonable price? I have looked online, the cheapest I can get is 109.00 on ebay. But the kit has items that we no longer use out in the field. For example bite sticks for seizure patients and ammonia sticks for syncope patients. I just need a kit with the NPA/OPA and the instant ice packs. PO gluc. and your raytech bandages 4x4s and SAM splints. so forth. Your help would be appreciated.


 Check Out BSQUARED FIREARMS  They have some real tactical kits to offer  (I don't know the website, so google it.)  I bought one and I am telling you a true CCP/Flight Medic with military training put it together and man I love It!!!  One Awesome Kit.  I think the guy's name is Ryan or something like that give it a try.


----------

